# Brandungsangeln in Süssau an der Ostsee...



## cheindke (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

seit heute steht fest, daß ich meinen Urlaub im Juli in Süssau an der Ostsee verbringen werde. 

Ich möchte gern einmal das Küstenangeln ausprobieren. Normalerweise bin ich nur am Süsswasser aktiv und habe bis auf ein oder zwei Einsätze an dänischen Häfen keinerlei Meereserfahrung.

Also, kann mir jemand etwas zu Süssau sagen? Ich würde gern auf Plattfisch & Dorsch fischen, hätte aber auch nichts gegen Aale. Ebenso werde ich sicherlich 1-2 Nächte auf Meerforelle spinnen.

Ist die Ecke dafür geeignet? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Abschnitte? Und wo ist der nächstgelegene Angelshop?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar....


----------



## Agalatze (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Süssau an der Ostsee...*

also meerforelle ist garnicht schlecht dort, aber besser noch weissenhäuser strand. ist nicht weit weg. dorsch sieht leider sehr schlecht aus im juli. das wasser ist zu warm und die dorsche ziehen ins tiefe. platte kannst du fangen, aber das wird aller kein zuckerschlecken, weil unmengen an krabben im sommer an der küste sind. die fressen dir den haken so schnell leer, wie du nicht gucken kannst.
aal ist top im sommer. am besten immer an krautbänke und mulden ect werfen. da lauern auch die aale.
meistens beißen sie direkt vor deinen füßen nicht mal zehn meter draußen.
solltest eine auf ca 30 m auswerfen vor die erste sandbank und die andere wie gesagt direkt vor der nase haben.
gruß agalatze


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Süssau an der Ostsee...*

Moin!
Wenn die Krabben im Sommer so sehr hungrig sind habe ich immer Tauwürmer genommen. Zumindest die Aale gehen da genau so gut drauf. Mit Butt und Dorsch wird es eh nicht so gut werden, weil zu warm.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Süssau an der Ostsee...*

Moin,

@cheindke: vielleicht hilft ja die Graphik etwas weiter #h 
Den nächsten Angelshop findest Du in Neustadt.

Gruß
Michael


----------

